# Reptile Pickup distances.



## jinin (Jan 15, 2011)

Just wondering how far you guys have ever traveled to pick-up one of your scaly friends. Personally the furthest I have ever driven is to Yass, NSW, we were planing to drive to Tamworth from Sydney but the seller lost contact. Anyway, who ever has traveled the furthest for a reptile wins!


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 15, 2011)

the distance i traveled for my BHP was 542 km
male spotted was 151km
Eastern water skninks wer 567 km
and my sis traveled 1362 km for one of my geckos


----------



## jinin (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow. 1362km. Where to?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 15, 2011)

Canberra - Western Sydney 3 times and another in a month or so 634ks being the larger one of these trips (Onya Kelly) Gecko


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 15, 2011)

she was on her way back to qld and picked it up for me (gosford) so that was only a one way trip, but the others should be doubled as we traveled to the location then back home.
so really 
1084 km
302 km
1134 km
lol


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 15, 2011)

Mostly from Yass to Sydney (thanks Mr Dicky Knee) lol


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 15, 2011)

Ummm Newcastle/Umina from Wollongong.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 15, 2011)

did Melbourne to dubbo to pick up olive and coastal 1400km round trip


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2011)

I havnt driven more than 2 1/2 hours away to buy a herp, probably wouldnt drive any futher than the airport to buy one these days. Have gone 1000 or so k's(each way) to see them in the wild(not that that is much effort comapared to what many others).


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 15, 2011)

1500km round trip just to drop my 2 x Frillies off at their boarding location for the year.... Townsville - Rockhampton return.


----------



## hornet (Jan 15, 2011)

1000km, 15hrs driving and 3 nights away to pick up a blue tongue lol


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 15, 2011)

That sounds crazy hornet.


----------



## Bez84 (Jan 15, 2011)

Traveled from port macquarie to goulburn to pick up a diamond python.
7 hours and nearly 600km not including the drive back.

---------- Post added 15-Jan-11 at 07:38 PM ----------




hornet said:


> 1000km, 15hrs driving and 3 nights away to pick up a blue tongue lol



lol did it crap gold or something???? thats insane.


----------



## hornet (Jan 15, 2011)

i felt like a holiday so went and had a break at the same time lol


----------



## dossy (Jan 15, 2011)

i nearly got a painted dragon from port linkn. that would have been driving from sydney. but i was going there anyway to see a mate


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 15, 2011)

Sydney to Adelaide,not by road though.


----------



## jinin (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, Lol hornet, sounds like an allright holiday.


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Sydney to Adelaide,not by road though.


 
haha i have thought about this is it even illegal? There are no signs saying you cant take snakes on a plane that i have seen :lol: I would feel much safer transporting some fragile snakes personally rather than risking AAE(not that i have ever had a problem i just have doubts about them handling softer species safely). When you see them hooning around the airport with animals you want to make sure they are in large sturdy containers, someone i know lost a dog because it apparently fell off the transport vehicle or some BS...


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it is legal. I mean in america people carry their dogs on a plane. Why can't us aussies carry things that aren't going to leave fur everywhere?


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> I think it is legal. I mean in america people carry their dogs on a plane. Why can't us aussies carry things that aren't going to leave fur everywhere?


 
It would be illegal if they had thought about it but the signs at the airport dont mention anything about native animals(well none i have seen). Even if it was illegal you would have to be pretty stupid to get caught, im not suggesting kids try this at home but if you are stupid enough to get caught transporting a legal reptile on a plane would you get in any trouble?


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 16, 2011)

You would if it was an International flight. For interstate assuming you had the import/export permits you may not. Have to ask my mate in airport security to have an ask around.


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> You would if it was an International flight. For interstate assuming you had the import/export permits you may not. Have to ask my mate in airport security to have an ask around.


 
I know people do it on international flights, thats obviously illegal was just wondering how much if any trouble you would get transporting legal animals that would at most breach some airline transport code crap. I know they cant stop various terrosits treats and being caught with a snake would be extremely unlikely but it would be far safer for the snake.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2011)

It is illegal to take them on the plane, however if you are travelling with Qantas you can ship reptiles like a dog/cat you are travelling with.

They only allow one animal, but if you box them up and they can't see what's in there how are they to know.

I helped a friend move down his reptiles from brissie a few years ago, we booked them in with AAE $200 it cost us to ship them, if we were on the Qantas flight they were travelling with $50. If we hadn't checked out bags already it would of been cheaper to buy a qantas flight and ditch the virgin one.

But I've driven 4000 K to pick up animals. Made it a holiday over last christmas.


----------



## kupper (Jan 16, 2011)

Melbourne to coffs harbor for 2 coastals and a beardie , 34 hours round trip


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 16, 2011)

i only get 4 days of work every now an then and where i live it would be impossible to drive and get back in time so freight is my only option 

other wise id be driving basically from the center of Australia to the edge and back again


----------



## Defective (Jan 16, 2011)

a friend of mine picked me up from the train station then we all drove together to clearview to pick up my beardie bout 60k i think so 120k all up. but Yoda is soooooo worth every cent.


----------

